# Flansche durch Folie ?



## Digicat (26. Juni 2007)

Servus Techniker !!!

Da mein Teichbau nun in die "Heiße" Phase kommt (Donnerstag = Teichaushub) würde ich gerne von Euch wissen wie man es besser (ungefährlicher) macht.

Bodenablauf und Skimmer gleich durch die Folie oder wie Thias



> ich habe einen Bodenablauf im Schwimmteich, allerdings alles über der Folie, um Undichtigkeiten zu vermeiden.


Aber irgendwo muß er ja auch durch die Folie zum Filter hindurch sein ?

Habe ein __ Filtersystem (Eigenbau) in Schwerkraft vor.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hi Helmut,

mach es mit Innotec ( Adheseal ) , gleich durch die Folie, dann verschwinden die Rohre gleich im Erdreich..................... 

Ich habe das auch so bei der Vergrößerung ( zum ersten mal ) gemacht, wenn du sorgfältig arbeitest wird das auch dicht!!! 

Und: du kannst sofort Wasser einlassen um auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen............

Sonst ärgerst du dich hinterher immer wenn du die Rohre  da im Teich siehst........


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Olli

Das dachte ich mir auch, aber wie händeln:

Bodenskimmer-Rohr zuerst im Erdreich verlegen > Flies drüber und ausschneiden > Folie drüber, Loch wo Skimmer kommt stechen (schneiden) > Folie zurückschlagen (Länge der Folie, ca. 4-5m, wird aber dadurch sehr schwer das passgenau zu schneiden) > Flansch anschrauben > abdichten.

Wäre das der Vorgang ?

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hi Helmut,

Also ich hab gebuddelt, Rohre verlegt,  den unteren Teil des Bodenablaufs direkt an der tiefsten Stelle eingebaut. Dann Flies drüber, entsprechend ausgeschnitten. Zum Schluss Folie verlegt, als dann alles lag, unten rein, BA-Loch über Kreuz eingeschnitten, ( ganz vorsichtig ), alles mit dem Reiniger für die PVC-Rohre nochmal gereinigt......
Folie angehoben, Innotec drauf und drunter iss klar...., BA Löcher vorsichtig gesucht, oberen Ring über Kreuz aufgeschraubt, Folie abgeschnitten, überschüssiges Innotec abgewischt, ein wenig Wasser eingelassen und ein paar Stunden, (wir haben Sandboden, da ist, wenn's undicht ist, das Wasser ganz schnell wech ) gewartet!!!

Also bei mir war alles Paletti.....

Und ich würd's immer wieder so machen..................


----------



## Dodi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Moin Helmut,

so, wie Olaf das beschrieben hat, wurde es bei uns auch gemacht.

Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich mal einige Fotos für Dich rausgesucht.

Zuerst wurde das Loch und der "Tunnel" für Bodenlauf und -Rohr gegraben und eingepaßt.

 

Danach wurde das Vlies und die Folie gelegt und der Ausschnitt für den Bodenlauf gemacht - hier nur "Man at work"...

 

Hier läuft schon Wasser ein, aber Du kannst schön den Bodenlauf und den Skimmer sehen:

 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Deinem Teichbau!


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Olli & Dodi

Danke für eure Tipps  
Werde es genau so machen wie von euch vorgeschlagen  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

nach meinem Konzept (oder besser dem von naturagart) brauch eich gar kein Loch in die Folie zu schneiden,  denn das gibt oder kann im Laufe der Jahre zu Undichtigkeiten führen. Es kann sich immer mal etwas senken, dort wo der Druck am größten ist. So eine Flanschanbindung ist nie so elastisch wie die Folie....

Zunächst habe ich es in der Baugrube genau so gemacht wie Dodi, ein Graben für die Rohre/Schläuche. Danach Vlies und Folie rein und darauf die Rohre. Dann sind sie schon fast verschwunden. Die Abdeckung darauf kann mit Vlies, Sand, Kies, Mauern etc. erfolgen.
Der Filterteich und der Schwimmteich bestehen aus einem Stück Folie, aber durch einen Damm getrennt. An einer Stelle hat der Damm einen Einschnitt (V-förmig), ca. 60 cm tief. In diesen wird ein Folienstück eingeklebt und dieses beinhaltet die Durchführung. Wenn es nicht 100%ig dicht ist, ist es nicht so schlimm, da lediglich etwas Wasser vom Schwimmteich in den Filterteich durchsickkert, aber nicht verloren geht. 
Vor der Dammdurchführung ist noch ein Sammelschacht für 3 Ansaugstellen mit Schiebern (Skimmer). Die Folie der Dammdurchführung muss natürlich noch hintermauert werden.
Am Ende des Filterteiches steht dann die Pumpe und saugt das Wasser aus dem Filterteich über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Schwimmteich und durch Schwerkraft wird das Wasser in den Filterteich gedrückt .... 

 

So brauche ich gar kein Loch in der Folie  und Rohre sehe ich trotzdem keine.

Das Prinzip funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ob das Sediment dann aus dem Schwimmteich abgesaugt wird und sich im Filtergraben ablagert, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, denn ich habe erst seit 2 Monaten Wasser drin. Nach anfänglicher Algenblüte habe ich jetzt aber 2 m Sicht.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Thias

Habe dein System genau studiert, bin aber nicht dahinter gekommen wie du noch filterst, außer mit dem Filterteich.




			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> Der Filterteich und der Schwimmteich bestehen aus einem Stück Folie


Genau da besteht mein Problem, da ich keinen Filterteich anlegen kann (Platzmangel) sondern "nur" einen Schwerkraftfilter (Eigenbau). Also ich komm um eine Flanschlösung nicht herum.

Wenn ich nun den Bodenskimmer mit dem Rohr auf der Teichfolie am Rand hochziehe und erst kurz vor der Wasseroberfläche die Durchführung mache, kann man das vielleicht besser händeln ???? 
Das Rohr müßte man dann natürlich mit Steine oder .... unsichtbar machen.

Beim Oberflächenskimmer ist diese Vorgangsweise ja obligat.

Was meint Ihr zu meiner Idee

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

mein Schwerkraftfilter besteht nur aus dem Filterteich : , das reicht für einen Schwimmteich auf jeden Fall.

Die Folie erst weiter oben zu durchbrechen ist auf jeden Fall sicherer, da zum einen der Wasserdruck nicht zu hoch ist und zum anderen man immer noch leichter dran kommt.

Aber darauf achten bei Schwerkraftleitungen:
Es darf nie eine Stelle im Schlauch geben, an der sich Luftblasen ansammeln können, sonst funtioniert es schlechter (oder wenn mit Saugheber gearbeitet wird und die Luftblasen oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sich ansammeln können, funktioniert es gar nicht mehr)


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Thias



> Die Folie erst weiter oben zu durchbrechen ist auf jeden Fall sicherer, da zum einen der Wasserdruck nicht zu hoch ist und zum anderen man immer noch leichter dran kommt.



Genau aus dem Grund dachte ich mir diese Vorgangsweise aus  . Ich muß nur darauf achten das ich mit dem Rohr zum Filter immer unter der Wasseroberfläche bleibe.

Das Rohr und den Bodenskimmer kann man ja leicht wegtarnen, ich würd`s so wie du einbetonieren und mit Kies oder Sand anwerfen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Flash (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Also die meisten die ich kenne machen das nach dem Prinzip mit dem Innotec ( Adheseal ) Kleber und den erhältlichen Durchführungen Bezihungsweise den entsprechenden Bodenabläufen... das klappt priema!

 
Quelle: lars-sebralla.de

Axo, das bild stammt nicht von mir: zeigt es aber ganz anschaulich

Gruß
Flash



*Edit by Thorsten
Bild verkleinert und Quelle mit angegeben!*

Beim nächsten mal, die Boardregeln beachten!


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Flash

und herzlich willkommen im Club der Teichbesessenen (was für ein Wort  ).

Die Funktionsweise ist schon klar, aber mir gehts um die Minimierung der eventuell undichten Stellen und beim Bau ums leichtere händling.

Frage zu den Flanschen: Beim Bodenablaß > wird der durch Muttern von unten her verschraubt oder sind im Unterteil (wo man das 100er Rohr anschließt) Gewinde und man dreht Schrauben von oben ein ?

Habe leider so ein Teil noch nie in Natura gesehen, nur aus dem I-Net und Bilder (Dodi & Thias) von hier im Forum (nochmals Danke ).

Bei den Flanschen für den Oberflächenskimmer verhält es sich da genauso ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Der Bagger steht schon am Grund  , morgen gehts los1


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hi Helmut,

dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück mit dem Wetter und das alles reibunglos läuft.

Ach ja, mit dem Flansch verhält es sich genauso. 




P.S.

*Vergesse bloß nicht Bilder zu machen, wehe !!!!!!!  *


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Thorsten

Danke für deinen Glückwunsch  

Das Wetter dürfte garnicht schlecht sein, bedeckt bei max 24° C. Gerade richtig beim Schippen, nicht zu heiß, aber auch nicht zu kalt.

Bilder, welche Bilder meinst du  , achso die Bilder vom Bau des Teiches, natürlich werde ich euch damit nicht verschonen   

Tschüß
Helmut

Jetzt habe ich glatt vergessen: 





> Ach ja, mit dem Flansch verhält es sich genauso



Wie jetzt, ich glaub ich steh am Schlauch


----------



## sabine71 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

mach bitte viele Bilder (auch von "Kleinigkeiten"  ) wir sind auch gerade bei der Umbau planung bzw. den ersten Spatenstichen und sind immer begierig auf genaue Anschauungsobjekte  


Freue mich schon auf super scharfe Bilder von deinem Umbau   

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Sabine

Werde alle Details der Teichgrabung fotografieren, auch die Vorbereitungen hierzu.

@ Thorsten: du meinst Schraube von oben  

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Richtig Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

war mal eben ein paar Bilder von einem 100er Flansch machen........... 

Hab da ja noch einen für das neue Pflanzenbecken liegen.....................

Der Flansch von oben............ 
Da hast du Rundrum eine Klebefläche von ca. 2,5-3cm

Der Ring für oben drauf............... 
Ca. 4-5mm dick..........

Die Edelstahlschrauben................ 

Der Flansch in einer anderen Ansicht..................... 

Beim BA würde da dann ja noch unten der Anschluß für ein DN 100 Rohr abgehen.............

Ich hoffe du kannst dir jetzt ein besseres Bild davon machen..............


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

noch was vergessen....

Kaufe dir  vernünftige Flansche, kein Billigzeugs.

Diese sollten  unbedingt Edelstahlschrauben haben!

Siehe Bild vom Olaf.


----------



## Flash (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

Ich hab so ca 27Eur für die Bodenabläufe und 15Eur für die Durchführungen 110mm schwehre ausführung berappt .. prima Qualy wie von Olli beschrieben..Bei interesse geb ich dir den link zum shop .. ich weiss nicht ob ich den hir poasten darf .. aber ich hab einige Zeit gebraucht gute adressen zu finden ...lol

PS: vergiss die Bilder nicht!


----------



## jochen (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Teichbau,

auf deine Frage haste ja schon genügend Antworten bekommen...


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Servus Technikbegeisterte

@ Olaf: Danke für deine bebilderte Erklärung  . Jetzt kann ich mir das vorstellen.

@ Flash: Hab schon einen Shop wo ich die "Dinger" bekommen, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot.

@ Thorsten: Werde mein Augenmerk besonders auf die Schrauben richten, dürfte wohl das Kriterium bei den Flanschen sein.

So und nun zum heutigen Tag:

Das Loch für den Links stehenden Wasserspeicher wird gegraben
   

Das Planum wird hergstellt
 

Das fertige Planum
 

Der Teichplan ist gezeichnet
     

Ich glaub ich mach noch ein neues Thema auf (aber erst morgen wenn das "Loch" fertig ist  

So das wars einmal für heute

Liebe Grüsse aus Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## thias (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flansche durch Folie ?*

Hallo Helmut,

schöne Bilder, schönes Haus und es geht gut voran. Nicht ganz so einfach, am Hang einen Teich zu bauen 

Frage: Sind die Aufschüttungen richtig verdichtet? (Stampfer verdichtet max. 50 cm, eine Rüttelplatte 20 cm, eine Baggerschaufel fast gar nichts) 
Plane da vorsichtshalber Setzungen mit ein...


----------

